# ostsee aktuelle fänge



## d.diggler (8. Mai 2009)

moinsen zusammen,

gibts was neues von dorsch & co. ? was geht momentan auf der ostsee ?

war schon jemand in den letzten tagen unterwegs ?


vg dd


----------



## Klaus S. (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: ostsee aktuelle fänge*

Schau doch einfach mal unter den aktuellen Fängen :m


----------

